# HomePod sans être abonné à Apple Music



## chacha95 (10 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d’acheter un HomePod, je rencontre un problème pour écouter mes cds rippés (donc non achetés via l’iTunes Stores), mais qui ont été importé sur l’iTunes installé sur mon MacBook Pro. Ils ont été enregistrés en Apple Lossless, et cette sélection a été « partagée sur mon réseau local » (depuis iTunes/Préférences/Partagé)

Je précise que j’ai bien un abonnement à iCloud, et n’en souhaite pas dépenser 9,99€/mois pour écouter la musique que je possède, ni passer par AirPlay... (sinon je n’aurai pas acheté une enceinte « intelligente »...

En vous remerciant par avance si vous avez quelques pistes.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (11 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, il me semble que passer par ITunes Match serait une solution, mais ça implique un abonnement. Ce qui est normal puisque ça transite sur le cloud Apple. Et iTunes Match ne fait pas parti d’iCloud.

Édit: mais tu vas te retrouver avec des formats moins intéressants que les tiens


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

donc sans prendre un abonnement à Apple Music, je ne peux pas écouter "mes cd" sans passer par Airplay... (donc je ne peux pas passer par l'assistant Siri)

Les fichiers sont stockés sur l'iTunes de mon mac : une solution pour les transférer sur l'app iTunes de mon iPhone ?


----------



## SyMich (11 Avril 2019)

Les musiques étant stockées localement, la seule façon de les faire jouer par le HomePod (ou par n'importe quelle enceinte) c'est bien de les envoyer localement en WiFi sur le HomePod (donc via AirPlay). Comment le HomePod pourrait les trouver sinon...

Et pour AirPLay, inutile de transférer les musiques sur l'iPhone. ITunes sur le Mac peut directement envoyer la musique sur le HomePod.

(Par contre effectivement, dans cette configuration, le HomePod n'a plus rien d'une enceinte "intelligente". Il se contente de diffuser la musique qu'il reçoit. Et le Siri du HomePod n'est d'aucune utilité. Au mieux, c'est Siri sur le Mac qui peut être sollicité... )


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Les fichiers sont stockés sur l'iTunes de mon mac : une solution pour les transférer sur l'app iTunes de mon iPhone ?



euh; en branchant ton iPhone au Mac et synchroniser manuellement la musique. Ensuite tu la retrouvera dans la partie musique téléchargée de l'appli Music sur ton iPhone.
Après pour envoyer la musique sur ton Home Pod, à moins de passer par du filaire, tu devras passer par Bluetooth ou par Airplay.

a+


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Et pour AirPLay, inutile de transférer les musiques sur l'iPhone. ITunes sur le Mac peut directement envoyer la musique sur le HomePod.


Si je suis ta logique, pour écouter mes discs, je dois sortir mon MacBook Pro 15" à 3500€ pour pouvoir les écouter sur mon HomePod... (si on considère qu'il est inutile de transférer la musique sur mon iPhone)


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Avril 2019)

Tenez un peu de lecture : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208241 . Apple conseille de passer en bluetooth via un appareil iOS plutôt que par un Mac.

Après, je vais faire mon pénible, mais pour écouter un CD chez moi, j'utilise une chaine hihi c'est quand même plus pratique.

a+


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> euh; en branchant ton iPhone au Mac et synchroniser manuellement la musique. Ensuite tu la retrouvera dans la partie musique téléchargée de l'appli Music sur ton iPhone.
> Après pour envoyer la musique sur ton Home Pod, à moins de passer par du filaire, tu devras passer par Bluetooth ou par Airplay.
> 
> a+


Nickel ça fonctionne, comme à l'ancienne (à l'époque de l'iPod Classic) Merci.

Le HomePod fonctionne sans câble et ne fonctionne qu'en wifi.


----------



## SyMich (11 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Si je suis ta logique, pour écouter mes discs, je dois sortir mon MacBook Pro 15" à 3500€ pour pouvoir les écouter sur mon HomePod... (si on considère qu'il est inutile de transférer la musique sur mon iPhone)



Ben vu que c'est là qu'est stockée la musique, ça me semble assez logique, non?


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Ben vu que c'est là qu'est stockée la musique, ça me semble assez logique, non?


Si je m'étais satisfait de streamer de la musique depuis mon MacbookPro, je ne me serai pas donner la peine de créer un topic ...vu que je sais le faire.


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Tenez un peu de lecture : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208241 . Apple conseille de passer en bluetooth via un appareil iOS plutôt que par un Mac.
> 
> Après, je vais faire mon pénible, mais pour écouter un CD chez moi, j'utilise une chaine hihi c'est quand même plus pratique.
> 
> a+


Merci. Désolé, nous ne sommes plus dans les années 1990 : quand tu as plusieurs disques à écouter, c'est beaucoup plus pratique de passer par le dématérialisé.


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Merci. Désolé, nous ne sommes plus dans les années 1990 : quand tu as plusieurs disques à écouter, c'est beaucoup plus pratique de passer par le dématérialisé.



Je sais, c'est pour ça que j'ai abonnement Apple Music.Je suis revenu au CD sur chaine Hi-Fi quand je me suis vu acheter des CD uniquement pour les riper sur iTunes ... avec une qualité sonore moindre ! Aujourd'hui je n'utilise plus du tout iTunes. Pour les artistes que j'aime particulièrement j'achète les CD, pour les autres c'est du streaming.


----------



## SyMich (11 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Si je m'étais satisfait de streamer de la musique depuis mon MacbookPro, je ne me serai pas donner la peine de créer un topic ...vu que je sais le faire.



Alors vous me voyez désolée d'avoir bêtement cherché une solution répondant au mieux à la question posée qui pourtant n'avait pas de solution...

Vous avez votre musique sur le MacBook Pro et un HomePod. 
Vous ne voulez pas souscrire à AppleMusic ou Music Match. 
Vous ne voulez pas streamer la musique en local via AirPlay.

Revendez le HomePod!


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Alors vous me voyez désolée d'avoir bêtement cherché une solution répondant au mieux à la question posée qui pourtant n'avait pas de solution...
> 
> Vous avez votre musique sur le MacBook Pro et un HomePod.
> Vous ne voulez pas souscrire à AppleMusic ou Music Match.
> ...


Vous aurez pu économiser du temps en répondant « ce n’est pas possible sans passer par Apple Music ou Music Match ». Qu’en pensez-vous ?

(Comme vous le reconnaissez, vous avez manifestement bêtement chercher une solution pour laquelle il n’y en avait pas)


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Je sais, c'est pour ça que j'ai abonnement Apple Music.Je suis revenu au CD sur chaine Hi-Fi quand je me suis vu acheter des CD uniquement pour les riper sur iTunes ... avec une qualité sonore moindre ! Aujourd'hui je n'utilise plus du tout iTunes. Pour les artistes que j'aime particulièrement j'achète les CD, pour les autres c'est du streaming.


Dans ce cas, il faut changer de logiciel ripper qui sait gérer le FLAC, et ajouter à ta chaîne hi-fi un lecteur réseau de qualité capable de gérer ce type de format. Je te conseille, par expérience, cette enseigne, tu y trouveras du matériel de qualité et des vendeurs compétents : https://www.cobra.fr/lecteurs-reseau-c-783
Pour le côté j’achete le CD parce j’apprecie particulièrement l’artiste, je comprends ta démarche. C’est une démarche que l’on retrouve essentiellement pour le vinyle, qui est en plein essor. Tu achètes un objet, une jaquette, avec un livret parfois, etc...


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

Petit coup de gueule en passant : c’est un peu dommage qu’Apple produise des appareils aussi fermés, qui sont néanmoins qualitatifs : contenu de ce que j’ecoute, je trouve que le HomePod reste une enceinte de qualité, aux basses surprenantes contenu de sa taille, et son système de haut parleurs en corolles à 360 degrés et son auto-calibration par micro en fait un produit intéressant, surtout à 299€... (le prix que je l’ai payé neuf) 

Depuis un iPhone ou un iPad, ça ne me gêne pas d’utiliser AirPlay, mais je trouve ca abusé de devoir lâcher 9,99€/mois pour écouter sa musique depuis Siri. (Chose que je ne ferai pas)


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il faut changer de logiciel ripper qui sait gérer le FLAC, et ajouter à ta chaîne hi-fi un lecteur réseau de qualité capable de gérer ce type de format. Je te conseille, par expérience, cette enseigne, tu y trouveras du matériel de qualité et des vendeurs compétents : https://www.cobra.fr/lecteurs-reseau-c-783
> Pour le côté j’achete le CD parce j’apprécie particulièrement l’artiste, je comprends ta démarche. C’est une démarche que l’on retrouve essentiellement pour le vinyle, qui est en plein essor. Tu achètes un objet, une jaquette, avec un livret parfois, etc...



Certes, mais je ne vais certainement pas investir dans un lecteur réseau à brancher sur un chaine Denon, je préfère nettement écouter directement le CD.



chacha95 a dit:


> Petit coup de gueule en passant : c’est un peu dommage qu’Apple produise des appareils aussi fermés, qui sont néanmoins qualitatifs : contenu de ce que j’ecoute, je trouve que le HomePod reste une enceinte de qualité, aux basses surprenantes contenu de sa taille, et son système de haut parleurs en corolles à 360 degrés et son auto-calibration par micro en fait un produit intéressant, surtout à 299€... (le prix que je l’ai payé neuf)
> 
> Depuis un iPhone ou un iPad, ça ne me gêne pas d’utiliser AirPlay, mais je trouve ca abusé de devoir lâcher 9,99€/mois pour écouter sa musique depuis Siri. (Chose que je ne ferai pas)



Euh, alors Apple Music ne sert pas qu'à écouter de la musique depuis Siri ... Apple Music c'est un service de _streaming_ audio concurrent direct de Deezer ou Spotify. Il a une qualité supérieure du son par rapport à ses concurrents que je viens de citer et une très bonne intégration avec d'autres sources comme les achats iTunes ou des CD ripé en mp3 ou Wave. J'utilise ce service depuis 1 an sans Home Pod et sans passer par Siri.
Siri est la mini-IA Apple qui permet essentiellement d'envoyer des commandes vocales assez élaborée comme _Dis Siri, joue moi de la musique jazz_ et le système s'occupe du reste en allant chercher le musique correspondante dans le catalogue Apple Music. Mais Siri peut aussi lancer des recherches Web ou lancer une appli etc.

Et voilà le scoop de l'année : Apple a un système fermé !


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Certes, mais je ne vais certainement pas investir dans un lecteur réseau à brancher sur un chaine Denon, je préfère nettement écouter directement le CD.


Ma remarque était pour remettre en question ta remarque sur la moins bonne qualité de son en ripant tes CD (depuis iTunes dans ton cas), ce qui est totalement faux, si les logiciels et appareils que tu utilisent sont de qualité... (donc savent gérer le FLAC)




> Euh, alors Apple Music ne sert pas qu'à écouter de la musique depuis Siri ... Apple Music c'est un service de _streaming_ audio concurrent direct de Deezer ou Spotify. Il a une qualité supérieure du son par rapport à ses concurrents que je viens de citer et une très bonne intégration avec d'autres sources comme les achats iTunes ou des CD ripé en mp3 ou Wave. J'utilise ce service depuis 1 an sans Home Pod et sans passer par Siri.
> Siri est la mini-IA Apple qui permet essentiellement d'envoyer des commandes vocales assez élaborée comme _Dis Siri, joue moi de la musique jazz_ et le système s'occupe du reste en allant chercher le musique correspondante dans le catalogue Apple Music. Mais Siri peut aussi lancer des recherches Web ou lancer une appli etc.
> 
> Et voilà le scoop de l'année : Apple a un système fermé !


Ah sapristi tu m’apprends quelque chose... C’est le scoop de l’année : Apple Music est un service de streaming audio!!

Je me fiche royalement de streamer des contenus audio qui ne m’appartiennent pas, je souhaite écouter ma playlist point barre. Capito ?

Concernant ton petit foutage de gueule concernant ta dernière remarque : je pense que je suis utilisateur de produits Apple depuis beaucoup plus longtemps que toi, je t’invite à cet effet à comparer nos nombre de messages postés sur ce forum. Je ne dis pas que j’ai la science infuse, la preuve, je demande conseil sur le forum, mais faire preuve d’un peu plus d’humilité à certains ne ferait pas de mal... (et je te désigne pas uniquement que toi...)


----------



## SyMich (11 Avril 2019)

Mais comme vous ne voulez pas l'écouter en envoyant les fichiers qui se trouvent sur votre MacBookPro vers l'enceinte qu'est le HomePod, personne de pourra vous trouver de solution!
Je pense qu'on peut clore ce fil de discussion ‍♂️


----------



## SyMich (11 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Certes, mais je ne vais certainement pas investir dans un lecteur réseau à brancher sur un chaine Denon, je préfère nettement écouter directement le CD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La qualité entre AppleMusic, Deezer ou Spotify est la même! Les fichiers fournis par les labels aux diffuseurs que sont ces services de streaming, sont strictement les mêmes. 
La différence se fait plutôt sur les suggestions, les playlists proposées, voire l'interface de leurs applications ou sites Web, pas sur la qualité sonore.


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ma remarque était pour remettre en question ta remarque sur la moins bonne qualité de son en ripant tes CD (depuis iTunes dans ton cas), ce qui est totalement faux, si les logiciels et appareils que tu utilisent sont de qualité... (donc savent gérer le FLAC)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon déjà, je n’utilise plus iTunes et quand je veux écouter de la musique en dehors de ma maison, j’utilise le catalogue d’Apple Music. Pour moi encoder un CD en FLAC pour l’écouter chez soi, même avec du matos d’audiophile et un préamp’ à lampes, n’a aucun sens, autant écouter directement le CD.

Après, tu utilises peut-être les produits Apple depuis plus longtemps que moi (et ça change quoi en fait ?) mais tu demande encore comment passer de la musique d’un Mac à un iPhone (message #3), donc là ton argument d’autorité en prend un sacré coup.



SyMich a dit:


> La qualité entre AppleMusic, Deezer ou Spotify est la même! Les fichiers fournis par les labels aux diffuseurs que sont ces services de streaming, sont strictement les mêmes.
> La différence se fait plutôt sur les suggestions, les playlists proposées, voire l'interface de leurs applications ou sites Web, pas sur la qualité sonore.



Arf, je pensais avoir lu un article qui disait ça et je l’ai cité de mémoire ... ça devait être du marketing Apple. Après j’ai vu que Deezer propose un service de streaming en FLAC, je me demande quel débit ce service doit demander.

Bon aller, j’ai une fonction ignorer à enclencher.

A+


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (11 Avril 2019)

Mais sinon ce qui est pas mal aussi, c’est de bien bien se renseigner avant d’effectuer un achat. Ça permet, par exemple, d’éviter un sentiment de  frustration, ça rend agressif il parait


----------



## chacha95 (11 Avril 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Mais sinon ce qui est pas mal aussi, c’est de bien bien se renseigner avant d’effectuer un achat. Ça permet, par exemple, d’éviter un sentiment de  frustration, ça rend agressif il parait


Certaines réponses déplacées me rendent agressif, ce n’est pas la même chose... (je ne parle pas des tiennes, qui ont toujours été respectueuses)
Si chacun pouvait faire preuve de diplomatie dans leur réponses respectives, ce serait un bon point.

Sur le plan de ses qualités sonores, contenu de sa taille, je trouve le produit surprenant, surtout au niveau de son rendu dans les basses et de sa facilité à produire un son omnidirectionnel (je l’avais écouté plusieurs fois avant mon achat)
En revanche, tu n’as pas tort, j’aurai du me renseigner davantage sur son mode de fonctionnement à partir de l’assistant Siri. (Meme si Siri n’a jamais été un modèle d’IA par rapport à Alexa...)

Après, étant dans l’ecosysteme Apple et étant satisfait de ses prestations sonores, je souhaite la conserver. (Et pourtant je suis encore dans mon droit de rétractation de 14 jours, et cela m’est déjà arrivé de renvoyer des MacbookPro après ouverture qui ne me satisfaisaient pas...)

On peut clore le topic. Merci.


----------



## SyMich (12 Avril 2019)

Je n'ai vraiment pas compris ce que vous espériez obtenir comme solution à votre problème qui était insoluble dès le départ... (comment envoyer de la musique sur un HomePod sans utiliser ni l'une ni l'autre des 2 voies d'entrée possibles?)


----------



## chacha95 (12 Avril 2019)

Contenu que je suis abonné à iCloud, j’esperais simplement aller piocher mes musiques dans mon Cloud. (un peu comme le protocole DLNA, et ce, sans posséder de disques durs) Visiblement, ce n’est pas une solution qui a été mise à disposition par Apple, pour l’instant, c’est un peu dommage.

Néanmoins, je reste pas hermétique à utiliser AirPlay depuis mes différents appareils Apple.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (12 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Certaines réponses déplacées me rendent agressif, ce n’est pas la même chose... (je ne parle pas des tiennes, qui ont toujours été respectueuses)
> Si chacun pouvait faire preuve de diplomatie dans leur réponses respectives, ce serait un bon point.
> 
> Sur le plan de ses qualités sonores, contenu de sa taille, je trouve le produit surprenant, surtout au niveau de son rendu dans les basses et de sa facilité à produire un son omnidirectionnel (je l’avais écouté plusieurs fois avant mon achat)
> ...



Mais je suis 100% d'accord, le HomePod est génial, mais il gagnerait encore plus à être plus ouvert. Peut être bientôt. L' AppleTV à presque mis 10 ans à s'ouvrir aux app, à la TV ip ...
Sinon ça vaut ce que ça vaut, mais tu peux invoquer Siri sur ton iPhone et lui demander de lancer la musique sur le HomePod.

Un conseil, si t'es vraiment satisfait d'un HomePod, je peux te garantir qu'une paire en stéréo est à couper le souffle.


----------



## chacha95 (12 Avril 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Sinon ça vaut ce que ça vaut, mais tu peux invoquer Siri sur ton iPhone et lui demander de lancer la musique sur le HomePod.


Génial, ça fonctionne nickel ! Merci beaucoup pour ton précieux conseil.



> Un conseil, si t'es vraiment satisfait d'un HomePod, je peux te garantir qu'une paire en stéréo est à couper le souffle.


Ça doit être très sympa, mais pas possible pour moi : problème de place.


----------



## SyMich (12 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Contenu que je suis abonné à iCloud, j’esperais simplement aller piocher mes musiques dans mon Cloud. (un peu comme le protocole DLNA, et ce, sans posséder de disques durs) Visiblement, ce n’est pas une solution qui a été mise à disposition par Apple, pour l’instant, c’est un peu dommage.
> 
> Néanmoins, je reste pas hermétique à utiliser AirPlay depuis mes différents appareils Apple.



Ah ok... ben non, le HomePod n'est pas concu ainsi. 
En fait, si c'est possible, mais vu d'Apple, mettre sa musique sur le cloud ça consiste à s'abonner à MusicMatch (et là le HomePod sait lire la musique placée sur le cloud)

Cela dit, via iCloud, ce ne serait pas très réaliste quand on numérise en Flac si on a une bibliothèque musicale un peu importante. Le volume nécessaire en ligne (plusieurs To) serait très coûteux (beaucoup plus que l'abonnement MusicMatch)


----------



## chacha95 (12 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Cela dit, via iCloud, ce ne serait pas très réaliste quand on numérise en Flac si on a une bibliothèque musicale un peu importante. Le volume nécessaire en ligne (plusieurs To) serait très coûteux (beaucoup plus que l'abonnement MusicMatch)


Sur le premier message de mon topic, je précise bien que je numérise en Applelossless... Donc cela pourrait être une solution tout à fait réaliste, au contraire...


----------



## SyMich (12 Avril 2019)

chacha95 a dit:


> Sur le premier message de mon topic, je précise bien que je numérise en Applelossless... Donc cela pourrait être une solution tout à fait réaliste, au contraire...



ALAC ou FLAC c'est du pareil au même en terme de taille de fichiers...
Sauf à ce que vous n'ayez que quelques CD numérisés, je ne vois pas comment stocker tout ça sur iCloud, sauf à payer un volume de stockage considérable (et donc très cher). 
Votre bibliothèque musicale occupe combien de To sur le disque du MacBookPro?


----------



## chacha95 (12 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> ALAC ou FLAC c'est du pareil au même en terme de taille de fichiers...
> Sauf à ce que vous n'ayez que quelques CD numérisés, je ne vois pas comment stocker tout ça sur iCloud, sauf à payer un volume de stockage considérable (et donc très cher).
> Votre bibliothèque musicale occupe combien de To sur le disque du MacBookPro?


Une dizaine de gigas, donc envisageable à stocker sur le Cloud. Pour de grosses bibliothèques musicales, oui, cela peut être justifier d'envisager un abonnement de streaming en ligne. J'étais, d'ailleurs, anciennement, abonné à Deezer pendant environ un an/un an et demi...


----------



## SyMich (13 Avril 2019)

Ah ok... donc une toute petite bibliothèque (une trentaine de CD seulement???)
Personnellement, bien que je n'aie que du aac 256 et que je ne pense pas avoir une très grosse bibliothèque, j'ai 47 Go au total. Si tout ça était en LossLess ça ferait sans doute 5 fois plus. Ce serait impossible d'envoyer le tout sur iCloud. Par contre MusicMatch serait envisageable vu que seuls les titres n'existant pas sur l'iTunesStore sont réellement envoyés sur le cloud.


----------



## chacha95 (13 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Ah ok... donc une toute petite bibliothèque (une trentaine de CD seulement???)


Yep, pourquoi, ça vous dérange ?
Si on va dans les jugements inutiles, si avoir plusieurs teras de musique et d’en écouter que le quart, ça ne sert à rien....


----------



## SyMich (14 Avril 2019)

Oh! On se calme! C'est quoi cette susceptibilité ! ‍♂️
Bonne journée à vous tout de même. 
(Je note toutefois d'eviter à l'avenir vos discussions)


----------



## chacha95 (14 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Oh! On se calme! C'est quoi cette susceptibilité ! ‍♂️
> Bonne journée à vous tout de même.
> (Je note toutefois d'eviter à l'avenir vos discussions)


Ce n’est pas en évitant des situations qu’on progresse et qu’on se remet en question..
Si vous préférez rester dans votre zone de confort, personne ne vous y empêchera...

A bon entendeur!


----------



## SyMich (14 Avril 2019)

Mais vous êtes complètement malade!
Vous ne donnez pas le dixième des infos nécessaires pour pouvoir répondre à vos questions de façon pertinente, et vous critiquez voire insultez tous ceux qui essaient de vous apporter des débuts de réponse ! [emoji35]


----------



## ze_random_bass (16 Avril 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Mais vous êtes complètement malade!
> Vous ne donnez pas le dixième des infos nécessaires pour pouvoir répondre à vos questions de façon pertinente, et vous critiquez voire insultez tous ceux qui essaient de vous apporter des débuts de réponse ! [emoji35]



La fonction ignorer est ton ami, surtout face à un _troll_ comme celui-ci. Tu clique sur l'avatar de l'utilisateur que tu veux ignorer, une petite fenêtre apparait et là tu cliques sur ignorer et hop, tout disparait venant ce et utilisateur ! Cela rend les discussions plus paisibles.

a+


----------

